# Mishaps



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Once again, I had some mishaps on a recent trip. Thought I'd post a couple so you can watch for these and NOT try them.....

First, setting up at the lake while visiting my parents.......I needed to level the trailer and put one side up on blocks just a little. Simple, huh? Pull forward and place some lynx levelers under the wheels on one side of the trailer. No big deal.

EXCEPT, remember NOT to put your front jacks down first. I pulled forward just so slightly and then noticed I had the front jacks down. Too much tension on one side and could not retract the jack. Solution? Use my bottle jack to lift up on that side just enough to release the tension. Jack retracted. No damage. Whew!!

Second.....pulled into an abandoned gas station to talk to my son who was following in my car (cell phones out of charge and needed charger in the car). Started to pull away. Could not move! Rocked the trailer back and forth. Something was holding me back. Thought I had caught the A/C on the overhang. Finally got away, expecting to see some damage when I was able to look at the roof. Nope.

While walking around the trailer during a pit stop, noticed the trailer breakaway switch had caught under the fifth wheel hitch and pulled the trailer brakes. Apparently, that's the reason I couldn't move a few miles before. Had to lower the jacks, release some weight on the hitch, and pry it up just a hair with a hammer to release the trip wire. Didn't break, just slightly crimped. (Need to get a new one before next trip). Replaced the plug into the hitch and away we go.

But, now the wheels squeak some when stopping and rolling along rather slowly. Need brake job? Adjustment?

One more thing. On this last trip, my Silverado "low coolant" light came on a couple of times. Luckily had some Dex Cool in the truck and added when needed. Normal to run low when towing heavy loads?

It seems like something happens each time I go out now.

Mark


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

On the coolant issue, I would keep an eye on the level. If you are not having any visible leaks, you may have a head gasket leaking coolant into the cylinders. If that is the case, it could warp the head. Just some food for thought.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

X2 on the coolant. Do NOT ignore "disappearing " coolant. It's not evaporating so it's going somewhere. As Proffsionl noted above, if you have a cracked head, or a leaking head gasket, the "cold" coolant (relatively) leaking into the hot cylinder can quickly fracture the piston. The costs go up exponentially when that happens. A good shop can pressure test your system and detect even minor leakages. Good luck and good hunting!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey Mark,

Long time no read. I had the brake pin issue once also. Luckily I caught it immediately. After that I tied the lanyard up with an elastic cord so it wouldn't hang down and catch the rail.

Hope all is well other wise.

Glenn


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

...I can add to the mishap thread: apparently I had my power cable from my TT to my TV dragging on the ground. As I was minutes from my final destination I looked in my rearview mirror and noticed I did not have lights on my TT. As I checked-in and pulled into my camping site, one of my neighbors tells me my power cable is dragging;







quickly discovered I gave the cable a good road rash and found out why my lights weren't working; thankfully I still had my brakes. After thinking about how to fix it, I found an RV repair card in the camp store. Problem = company wanted like $250 to come out and fix it. Thankfully one of the campground workers heard me on the phone and did the repair for $125.























BTW...PROFFISONI...you have the camper I hope to get next year. How do you like it?


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

I can add a few to the list!









When traveling down a horrible gravel washboard pothole-filled road: 
a) Make sure the guy who did some recent brake work on your truck remembered to tighten the brake caliper bolts because they work themselves out after a while. 
b ) Don't place heavy items in the cupboard that has the slide switch in it because the items will eventually press the switch in there and cause your slide to open all the way while driving! 
c) Stuff the dinette cushions between the slide and the kitchen cabinets or else your drawers will all open and rub all the paint off themselves and the cupboard doors they touch. 
d) Plan for a way to fix the water lines/ low point drains when you arrive at the campground to dry camp because they will be all damaged from rocks hitting them and you won't be able use your water system properly. 
e) Carry some sort of tape with you because you will need a way to keep your tailights in place on your truck after they fall out.

Also, remember to remove your Bal locking chock before driving home!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey - Mark ... have absolutely nothing to add to what you stated above but just wanted to say hi to you and the Texas gang... i am dragging the trailer to Las Cruces for a week (have some work to do at White Sands Missile Range)and figure that i would see what 612 miles with a 5th wheel feels like...

Will overnight Monday night at Balmorhea State Park and then Las Cruces for the next four nights and then back to San Antonio...

If anyone is thinkig of a fall Texas Rally let me know...

Ghosty


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> Hey - Mark ... have absolutely nothing to add to what you stated above but just wanted to say hi to you and the Texas gang... i am dragging the trailer to Las Cruces for a week (have some work to do at White Sands Missile Range)and figure that i would see what 612 miles with a 5th wheel feels like...
> 
> Will overnight Monday night at Balmorhea State Park and then Las Cruces for the next four nights and then back to San Antonio...
> 
> ...


At the end of July we are going to pull the camper up to Ridgway State Park in Colorado - be our first time pulling into the Rockies and we are really looking forward to it. We would be interested in a Fall Rally as well!

-CC

Ghosty - Go to La Posta to eat in Las Cruces if you get the chance. It has some of the best mexican food. It is actually in Old Mesilla and most people around there can give you directions if you need it.

-Micah


----------

